# Any help with Le unit choice



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm looking for advice on what Le elk unit to put in for. I was thinking the west dessert due to the fact that it doesn't take very many points. I'm looking for a unit I can draw in a few years and get some good opportunities, I'm not looking for a big trophy bull just a bull. Any advice goes along ways.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

There are only a few LE tags that would not be good ones. I would roll the dice on Manti myself, but everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Stay away from Cache, Meadowville unless you're ok with paying a hefty trespass fee. Other than that, I'd just recommend looking at harvest data for last year:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/big-game/118-hunting/big-game/1348-big-game-harvest-data.html


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

SW desert is a tough area for archery, but if they go in to rut it could be great, I have called them into less than 25 yards with just a light whistle while scouting for muzzy deer.

I prefer archery hunting in the pines and aspen rather than pinions, juniper and oak, but that's just me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lets go back to a basic answer, what unit do you know best?


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I know parts of wasatch like the back of my hand. It's also a really close drive for me to scout. However the area i was raised hunting and knew so well got hammered by the depradation hunts and the elk are nowhere to be found. Three weeks into the hunt last year a CO who said he had been checking tags since opening day fairly frequently said he had checked one spike in all the campgrounds where he usually checked a few a day. i have an area in the general bull that looks promising and I've seen a few cows and one rag horn. Long story short my dilemma is putting myself in position for a good hunt a few years from now when I draw.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Turns out my youth bull tag didn't clear my points so I have two bonus points not much but puts me closer to a good hunt.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

on draw, some go to max and some to all others in draw , id pick the best unit like sanjuan when you have low points until know that you have enough to draw for sure for just an ok unit like manti -- 

waiting periods suck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Only takes 4 to 6 points to get into a pretty darn good LE archery elk permit!


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks a ton for the advice I just put in for the point. Hopefully ill find a raghorn on the general.


----------

